# What Boost Controller?



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I was wondering which boost controller's were being used by fellow enthusiasts. I have been looking into the Blitz SBC-iD and the APEXi AVC-R. I've also found an HKS EVC V on ebay motors that is supposedly only available in Japan. I can't seem to find any info on this one though. Also any suggestions as to what you would have liked to get or why you purchased what you did are welcome.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

vrux said:


> *I was wondering which boost controller's were being used by fellow enthusiasts. I have been looking into the Blitz SBC-iD and the APEXi AVC-R. I've also found an HKS EVC V on ebay motors that is supposedly only available in Japan. I can't seem to find any info on this one though. Also any suggestions as to what you would have liked to get or why you purchased what you did are welcome. *


I'm running the profec B. It's simple to use. Had the car up to 18 psi once, whew hew


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I also have a Profec B. It's easy to setup and use.

I've heard the fuzzy logic controllers are hard to setup and are inconsistent.

HKS has a non fuzzy logic controller as well.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

What made you guys go with the Profec-B? Was it price, easy of use, looks, or being partial to a brand? If price wasn't an issue would the Greddy still have been you choice?

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Did you see the SCC article on boost controllers? All the high priced high tech BCs got owned by the Greddy Profec B and a manual BC. Mostly because the fancy ones had a hard time preventing boost spikes and where difficult to operate. I bought a Profec B. I have never used it though because my car was stolen before I installed my turbo stuff! I am impatent to get my new progect underway.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

cheap boost!


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I think I'm going to look into the Profec-B. I've doing some reading up on this unit and it's ease of use and functionality are it's strong point. I don't have lots of free time to dedicate to setting up some of these fuzzy logic units. The Greedy Profec-B maybe the right balance I'm looking for. I can always upgrade later if necessary. I'll pass on the mechanical boost contoller, not that they aren't a great unit for someone on a budget, but I'm not that hurt for cash.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Just to inform, I've purchased a Greddy Profec-B. Thanks for the leads.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

vrux said:


> *Just to inform, I've purchased a Greddy Profec-B. Thanks for the leads. *


Wise grasshopper


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

*Best Boost Controller*

By far the best controller on the market is the APEXi AVC-R. This is the best on the market for many reasons. 1st and the best is gear specified boost, which means that you can set your boost at different levels for each gear. (EXP. 1st gear = 5lbs, 2nd gear = 10lbs, 3rd gear = ?lbs). You can set it to what ever on any gear. Plus it is from APEXi which is a given that it will work well, and it is also very easy to install and use. So the APEXi AVC-R is the best boost controller.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

From what I have heard from a few users of the Apexi unit, I would agree with 300zx-kid. But for simplicitys sake and the load on the wallet, the profec can't be beat. So, I think its like comparing a monkey wrench to a proper Snap-on ratchet.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I believe the AVC-R is a good unit. I recall some testing done in a magazine that showed the Blitz unit actual drew more HP of of the same car. Anyway, does anyone have the remote switch for the Profec-B?


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Best Boost Controller*



300ZX-KID said:


> *By far the best controller on the market is the APEXi AVC-R. This is the best on the market for many reasons. 1st and the best is gear specified boost, which means that you can set your boost at different levels for each gear. (EXP. 1st gear = 5lbs, 2nd gear = 10lbs, 3rd gear = ?lbs). You can set it to what ever on any gear. Plus it is from APEXi which is a given that it will work well, and it is also very easy to install and use. So the APEXi AVC-R is the best boost controller. *


Awe man that is nice! You have just ruined my happy ending  I figured I was good to go with the profec B and now you say this! Darn you  
Now I want one. I would be nice to have every gear preset. Man I want one now. ZX kid your a party pooper, thanks for the info though


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Check out the test in Sport Compact Car. The AVC-R didn't do as well as the Profec B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

The Profec still has the remote switching. I know thats a very obvious statement but now you can be cool with a "go faster and blow the intake welds" button Fast and Furious style!


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Voltron said:


> *The Profec still has the remote switching. I know thats a very obvious statement but now you can be cool with a "go faster and blow the intake welds" button Fast and Furious style! *


Please explain. What remote switching  I just have high and low boost settings. I get the feeling I'm missing something here  Please inform me of the other functions so that I'm no longer in the dark  Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

The remote switching is just a button that you can buy from Greddy for way too much money that changes the boost setting on your Profec from Low to Hi and vice versa. Look at the description on the Greddy website.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

This is not ment to offend anyone but if you have a question on a specific function or component most of the time you will get the most accurate answers by checking the manufacture's website. You also can see pictures which are worth a thousand words.


----------

